# Frigiliania



## cybersue (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi Again,

We are actually moving to Frigiliania at the year end. Any views on this as a place to live?

Many thanks


----------



## Quebin (Aug 18, 2017)

cybersue said:


> Hi Again,
> 
> We are actually moving to Frigiliania at the year end. Any views on this as a place to live?
> 
> Many thanks


Not personally, however a distant cousin and wife lived there for many years and loved every moment of their time there and on the few occasions I visited I could see why, beautiful location and seemed a most friendly place with good interaction between locals and the expat community. Good luck and hope all works out well with the move.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

It's a very beautiful village and one we like to visit, we always take family and friends who come to stay with us there. But for me personally, I would not choose it as a place to live for a few reasons. One, the sheer number of tourists (and they come year round) can mean a lot of congestion especially on the road from and to Nerja. Two, it's very hilly and it's hard work going up and down the streets especially in hot summer weather. Three, I don't drive and although there is quite a good bus service during the day between Frigiliana and Nerja, it stops early in the evening and because of the number of tourists using it the buses are usually very crowded sometimes to the point of not being able to get on. Ùsing public transport, you have to get to Nerja before you can go anywhere else from Frigiliana Four, although there are shops in the village, for things like major supermarket shopping, it's necessary to go to Nerja or elsewhere.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

cybersue said:


> Hi Again,
> 
> We are actually moving to Frigiliania at the year end. Any views on this as a place to live?
> 
> Many thanks


There is a guy on this forum who lives in or near Frigiliana.I am sure he will be along to give you the info. required.It can be a bit touristy but still has a nice vibe to it.Best of luck in your move in these uncertain times.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I live about 10 minutes drive from Frigiliana (or Friggers as we call it to ease the typing fingers). It really is a quite stunning village which is why it is so popular with tourists. My OH has just finished a complete garden design and furniture make-over for a Swedish family who have bought an apartment as a holiday home. They have four children, the youngest is two, but they totally accept the 86 step climb from the road to the apartment. Friggers has so many things going for it, not least of which is the annual Three Cultures Festival (Tres Culturas) which starts next week on 24th. But therein is the real problem with living there. If you have or need a car you will find parking extremely difficult especially in the summer months. There is a multi story car park and I believe you can rent a space there but depending on how far your accommodation is from either the main road or the car park, carrying shopping can be a bit of a bore. Of course, some accommodation (not much) comes with it's own private parking space which is a huge bonus. Another big bonus is the addition of so many new and excellent restaurants. Most of these are located just off the main plaza where the weekly market is held. Only two years ago most of this space was empty but now it is a thriving and exciting place to spend an evening - or all day if you have the stamina!!! Enjoy your stay and whatever the outcome I know you will fall in love with Friggers...


----------



## cybersue (Aug 16, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## cybersue (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks for the useful info. We are actually going to live somewhere outside of the town, as we have 4 dogs. I'm sure we will meet you there one day. In the meantime I look forward to more forum exchanges!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Well living outside town is most definitely a solution. There are plenty of lovely homes just outside. Are you buying or renting? We always recommend renting as a first option for at least a year in case it turns out the location isn't for you...


----------



## cybersue (Aug 16, 2017)

*Friggers*

Apologies for the late response but I have been off-line. We are going to rent, at first, as you suggest. Could you recommend the best network for mobile and internet.By rthe way, my husband and I were there in August on a Monday evening, at one of the restaurants in the centre near the entrance to the multi storey car park and there was a table of local expats who clearly met often. I wonder if you are one of them?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi, no it wasn't me!! One of the restaurants we use is Plaza 45 which has some really good tapas. Also the Polish restaurant at the far end has some really clever dishes... We use Yoigo for mobile and Broadband 4 Spain for internet. With regards to internet, as you will know, Friggers is a very hilly place and surrounded by mountains so it will depend on whether or not the provider can see where you live. So, when looking for a place to rent make sure you can be seen by an ISP and don't believe anything the agent or owner tells you. On the BB4S website you can ask them to check the location and they will tell you if they think they can provide for you.


----------



## cybersue (Aug 16, 2017)

Thank you again-very helpful!


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I had a very lucky escape with Frigiliana 

When we viewed properties there I thought the village was breathtakingly beautiful, restaurants amazing, views totally stunning and some local properties perfect. I absolutely adored the place

Luckily however my wife pointed out that I didn't -so we opted for elsewhere


----------



## cybersue (Aug 16, 2017)

Interesting!!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Most of us have learned to ignore Rabbitcat and his wife's views. Also, he thinks he is from Ireland and he thinks he lives in kiribati when we all know the reverse is the truth. And just how the devil are you Mr Rabbit Cat??

Are you planning to visit Friggers again before your move? Happy to meet up to offer advice if you would like...


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Forgot to mention that if you would like to meet then use the PM service on here. It does exactly what it says on the pack - it's private so we can share contact details etc...


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Cheers Thrax

We are now settled in the Valencia region

But will def return some day to Friggers..........wifey permitting 

Better go now I can hear her size 14s on the driveway and I still haven't completed all the housework


----------



## cybersue (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks for that I gathered all was not right! We would love to meet and I will contact you via PM on our next trip. Thank you again


----------



## cybersue (Aug 16, 2017)

*Lawyer*

Hi Again,

Would you be able to recommend an English speaking lawyer in the area?

Many thanks


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I know of a Spanish lawyer who is fluent in English. I'll get his contact details and PM you. There is also a very good firm of lawyers based in Nerja called De Cotta Law. Google them and you will find all their details.


----------



## cybersue (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm again indebted to you!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Don't be silly, of course you are not indebted to me. Well, maybe a bit. Let's see, my hourly rate for giving advice is ridiculous so I tend to give people my secondly rate which is 2,500 euros per second. Now, when I have done the calculation I will get straight back to you.... you will have time for a cuppa while you wait...


----------



## Henthree (Sep 14, 2015)

To Frig is to "stimulate certain parts of the body with the thumb or thumbs". One who practices this is known as a "Frigger". Do the inhabitants indulge in this, and are visitors expected to join in? I think we should be told.


----------



## BobfromFrance (Aug 21, 2017)

Henthree said:


> To Frig is to "stimulate certain parts of the body with the thumb or thumbs". One who practices this is known as a "Frigger". Do the inhabitants indulge in this, and are visitors expected to join in? I think we should be told.


Probably a private joke or practice between his friends and himself????

Maybe Benidorm would be a better fit???


----------

